# לצאת על מישהו



## girloncrack

what does it mean when you say someone יוצא עליי?


----------



## scriptum

"He gets enraged with me"


----------



## girloncrack

ahhh.. so is the colloquial equivalent in english to "go off on someone"?  or is it stronger than that?


----------



## scriptum

Sorry, I don't know. Here is one of the usual contexts: I only want to help, why are you getting mad at me?


----------



## Maayan

Hi Girl,

This expression means, as Scriptum said, to be mad at someone, but not just that, but also to burst out on a person.
Here's an example: רק ניסיתי לעזור, אל תצא עלי (I was only trying to help, don't burst out on me).

I assume the expression לצאת על מישהו is the translation of "burst out" and such.


----------



## origumi

This expression is new to me. Is there any specific information about its origins, location, time, social characteristics etc.?


----------



## scriptum

origumi said:


> Is there any specific information about its origins, location, time, social characteristics etc.?


I suppose the expression is a colloquial development of the somewhat bookish (biblical or talmudic?) phrase "יצא קצפו על".


----------



## talmid

281009     0455

Hi!

I would like to pick up on the query raised by  Origumi who wrote:
"   This expression is new to me. Is there any specific information about its origins, location, time, social characteristics etc.? "


Since I am not a native Hebrew speaker, I may be making an improbable suggestion.

a.However,if it is acceptable Ivrit to say:
   (אנחנו יוצאים למלחמה (נגד
then, perhaps one possible origin of the expression is, that it has its roots in
"going out to do battle with someone"

I'd be interested to receive any views on this idea


Incidentally, a UK English expression which seems to correspond fairly closely with the Ivrit   
אל תצא עלי
 is: "Don't take it out on (ie. attack) me"

Best wishes


----------



## jdotjdot89

talmid said:


> Since I am not a native Hebrew speaker, I may be making an improbable suggestion.


No worries!  That's the point of the forum!



talmid said:


> a.However,if it is acceptable Ivrit to say:
> (אנחנו יוצאים למלחמה (נגד
> then, perhaps one possible origin of the expression is, that it has its roots in
> "going out to do battle with someone"


Acceptable Hebrew--yes.  Origin of the expression... I highly doubt.  Especially given it's לצאת *על *and not לצאת ל.



talmid said:


> Incidentally, a UK English expression which seems to correspond fairly closely with the Ivrit
> אל תצא עלי
> is: "Don't take it out on (ie. attack) me"



I wouldn't necessarily agree that they correspond at all.  Others might disagree with me, but despite the same שורש, I feel that לצאת (to exit, go out) and להוציא (to take out) are very different.  The English equivalent of "don't take it out on me" in Hebrew (if that just made sense) would be: "Don't exit on me!" or something akin to that.


----------



## Maayan

jdotjdot89 said:


> The English equivalent of "don't take it out on me" in Hebrew (if that just made sense) would be: "Don't exit on me!" or something akin to that.


 
Hi J.J.

I think the exact word-for-word translation of "Don't take it out on me" would be "אל תוציא את זה עלי" and indeed it is used in Hebrew in the same meaning as in English. 
_If you're mad - don't take it out on me_
_אם אתה עצבני - אל תוציא את זה עלי_

That's why I think אל תצא עלי (Don't exit on me) isn't a direct translation of the English "Don't take it on me" but of "Don't burst out on me" or something of the kind, when translating the word תצא in the sense of coming out with a force, like bursting.


----------



## jdotjdot89

Maayan said:


> Hi J.J.
> 
> I think the exact word-for-word translation of "Don't take it out on me" would be "אל תוציא את זה עלי" and indeed it is used in Hebrew in the same meaning as in English.



I agree--I was working on the assumption that talmid intended "להוציא" instead of "לצאת".  I simply meant that if we took the phrase "אל תצא לי" and exchanged "תצא" for "תוציא", we would have something that doesn't really make sense, just as in English you wouldn't.


----------

